# Extreme C with KOM paint scheme



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Anybody know how rare a 2007 Extreme C with the King of the Mountain paint scheme is? I got a hold of one... The seller told me that to his knowledge there was only 50 of them produced with that paint scheme in 2007... Black naked carbon in the back with white paint and red polka dots in front... Was produced by Colnago to honor Rasmussen's victory as KOM in 2005 TDF.. I am told this is an extremely collectible frame, but I want to ride the hell out of it anyway... I emailed Colnago as to whether or not it is rare, but the have not responded as yet.. Any insight would be appreciated..

Thanks!


----------



## mapeiboy (Oct 31, 2007)

*KOM paint*

As far as I know you can get this paint when you purchase a frame from Mike Perry .


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

mapei is right. You can get any paint job you want when you purchase from Mike.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Can you guys elaborate? Who is Mike Perry? Colnago emailed me back this morning and stated that it was a very limited frame made for the Danes only...


----------

